# Java3D-Doc in Eclipse einbinden



## jakoby84 (20. Apr 2009)

Hi,
zugegebenermaßen wahrscheinlich ein Klacks für die meisten hier, dennoch bin ich daran am verzweifeln...

Ich hab Java3D installiert und in eclipse in ein Projekt die folgenden libraries eingebunden:
j3dcore.jar
j3dutils.jar
vecmath.jar
(sind die drei, die mit java3d 'mitgeliefert' werden)

Nun würd ich gerne die entsprechende Javadoc für diese libs einbinden, damit die Klassendokumentation z. B. bei Mouse Over erscheint. Ich expandiere also die Baumansicht  in den Project Properties -> Java build path -> Libraries und kann dort für jedes jar einzeln die url/den Pfad zu den Javadocs angeben. Hier nun das Problem: Ich find nirgends die Java3D-Docs zum runterladen und wenn ich als url einfach nur den Link zur doc ( Java 3D 1.5.1 ) im Netz angebe, dann funzt es auch nicht. 
Was zum Teufel muss ich bei den jars jeweils angeben? Bzw. wo kann ich die verflixte doc runterladen? Ich kriegs nicht gebacken...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Ebenius (20. Apr 2009)

Siehe: Java 3D™ Downloads: Release Builds. Recht weit unten steht: "API Documentation & Utils". Funktioniert das nicht?

Ebenius


----------



## jakoby84 (20. Apr 2009)

Hervorragend, tausend Dank! Hab mich echt in Google und auf den Seiten todgesucht und war wohl dadurch blind für das Wesentliche...

Hab jetzt erfolgreich die doc und sogar die sources eingebunden 

Falls zufällig jemand in Zukunft über den Thread hier stolpern sollte, eine kurze Anleitung: Die zip-files mit den sources können einfach so ausgewählt werden (für vecmath und die anderen beiden libs zwei verschiedene files) und die docs werden einfach durch Angabe des Stammverzeichnisses, welches man runterlädt, spezifiziert, bzw. vielleicht hätte es auch einfach durch Auswählen des zip-Verzeichnisses ohne vorheriges Entpacken geklappt.

Zumindest bin ich nun am Ziel, tausend Dank, der Link war perfekt!


----------

